# How much % has your income dropped



## Ubercadabra (Oct 20, 2019)

For the guys & gals still on the road ride sharing how much has your income dropped by thanks 2 covid19 ?


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Last time I worked on March 31 I made a $10 no show fee in 5 hours so that’s well over 90% loss of work. Used to be if I turned on my app rides would be calling me. Now it’s crickets in the Bay Area


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

100%.
I'm out.

Even my regular clientele is isolating.
No business trips, parties or restaurants.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

100% (business is hibernating).


----------



## Dan Mation (Dec 24, 2018)

About 50% down. Changed my hours (used to do the drinking nights), so I'm focused on the mealtimes / Maccas delivery hours and taking tradies and healthcare workers to work. Uber Eats is a must, but even flat out that won't net you more than about $15 an hour. And it's rarely flat out. The other problem is that the normal trips tend to have long pickups, since there aren't many drivers around, it seems.

Not worth it, but until I can find some other work, it's better than nothing.

Planning to spend some of my super withdrawal on an online security license course. Everyone tells me there's lots of work in Canberra around that, especially for a feller like me with a Ausgov clearance.


----------



## Krusty (Jan 26, 2018)

My income has gone up, I'm on the dole now.


----------

